# Quick question about crate training



## ringo (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi there, i take my puppy willow to work with me and she is in a crate most of the day but let out each hour or so to stretch her legs and play, What i wondered was i was going to crate her at night when she sleeps but i feel this is too much time altogether in the crate. Will it hinder her training at all or give me any behavioural problems further down the line if i just let her sleep in a normal dog bed? For the record shed prefer to be in my bed i think


----------



## polkan (Dec 29, 2011)

Ringo: there was a thread on this a couple of days ago. Everything comes down to the routine you establish, as far as where your dog sleeps. Some people crate them for the night and have dog beds for the day. Others let them sleep in owners' bed at night and crate them during the day. 

The place of sleep and rest, per se, has more to do with your daily routine - just be consistent with how you organize it. 

The real issue isn't where the dog sleeps, as long as it's indoors, but how much time it spends confined, isolated and alone. I think you're on the right track (and, frankly, very lucky!) taking her to work with you and letting her out of the crate frequently. I would try to avoid excessive confinement as much as possible and ensure Willow has a chance to run and exercise.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

If she is taken out of the crate every hour at work she should be fine. If you can take a longer leash and some toys with you. That way she can spend more time out of the crate. If you can have your lunch outside with her that will help to. Puppies sleep a lot but as she gets older she will be awake more and need more time out of the crate. Starting her slow and easy on rules for being out at work now will help her later. Two of mine sleep in crates and one sleeps on a pad in my bedroom. Although he normally slips in my bed during the night. When my husband has to be out of town all three sleep in my bed.


----------

